# DEWALT circular hard case



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just my own opinion, I have at least 4 ciruler saws, not one has a case.
Most often the case you get is a cheap molded plastic hinge that brakes off within a year.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

I've had my saw with case for 7+ years, I like it cause I can carry extra and different blades there with the saw so I allways have them
Have you looked on eBay? $60 is crazy the saw isn't much more than that


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm with Joe, I have a Makita saw in the tool trailer, and the case is collecting dust in the basement. It takes up 4 to 6 times the space as the actual saw. It would fit better in a bowling ball bag!


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

My son and I both have the the Milwaukee 6390 (older model) with case....and they both reside in the case along with extra blades. Toss them anywhere, no worries. Saw all hacked up with sawdust of the awful stuff from cutting up those plastics, in the case and then in the back of the highlander, no mess, no worries. But it is totally up to tone individual. I carry my framing guns, saws, drills, etc. in their cases all bundled up nice and nice. Ron


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

well i have a older 8 1/4" skil framing saw, the guard cracked and the modle i have is impossible to find a replacement guard for it, shame because its like new, but i did find a almost new 8 1/4" framing saw, 60 degree bevel, with case for $75.00, so i bought it, also a friend of mine has a skil framing saw 7 1/4" with a hard case, in fact thats the first time i ever saw a case for one. i like it, can toss the saw in my truck and not worry about it, so i figured id try to find one for my dewalt 7 1/4" lightweight saw. now my nailguns dont have cases but area little bit heavier duty. guess its going to be one of those things found at a garage sale for a buck or two. plus like the carry extra blades feature of having one.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Make one. I made a case for my Milwaukee cordless impact. Made one for my DeWalt sander too.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

nice job Mort, but now its way too nice throw around! Are you sure you are actually using this one :wink:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

individual tool cases take up too much space, if a saw comes with a case i toss it almost immediately.. cordless kits on the other hand i keep stashed in one box


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

nice job Mort, but now its way too nice throw around! second that. still thinking garage sale, olde metal box just big enough.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Well, it does live in my truck most of the time, but I sprayed some of that bed liner-in-a-can stuff on the bottom so it wouldn't get too dinged up. 

If you're a carpenter, what's more impressive than pulling your saw out of a custom wooden box you made yourself?


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

cheaper to pick up a metal box at a garage sale. i did make a ice box years back for my chain saw, even has the heavy duty metal corners. figure them, the hinge, handle and latch and varnish it, its not cheap. then again if i could pick up those items for cheap, well then id have it.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

naw, cheap metal garage sale box will do just fine. can throw it around and not worry. some one would steal your just for the box.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe they make a tool bag like from Husky or something at HD. Not as nice as a hard case, but will still protect saw. (Though of course, might not have good storage for accessories like extra blades, etc.) Other option is to check out big box stores and see if a cheapie saw comes with a case that would hold your saw. That is, maybe for the same $60 you could get a case and a backup saw. Not that you need another saw, but but still, that's a lot for some plastic.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

ill be looking at garage sales for a metal case. have seen them before, about $2.00 or $3.00.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Just a option, its not a hard box, but a tough tool bag.

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DCBAG3...&qid=1435321052&sr=1-12&keywords=dewalt+cases


My 7" RA grinder came in this 18" bag, its pretty rugged, holds a few grinding wheels in the pockets, plenty of extra room in the bag for other tools and excessories. This bag would hold 2 saws. They do have a 12'' for around $12


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

have a couple of those, milwaukee and mikita.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

My local Milwaukee service center has a stack of used empty hard cases. They sell 'em cheap. Betcha one could be made to fit.


----------

